

My Dog’s Activity Tracker Is Letting Me Watch Her Die - dpflan
http://www.wired.com/2015/07/activity-trackers-watching-your-dog-die/

======
CardenB
I think this indirectly highlights one problem with fitness tracking, which is
that, it works really well while we are improving and constantly hitting new
goals. However, after a decline, there is a period where it takes even longer
to catch up and then exceed past your previous goal (if it ever happens).

So basically, I don't think fitness trackers tend to handle peaks very well.
Especially the apple watch, which I own and love.

~~~
dpflan
Are you suggesting trackers need to understand when there is outlier activity
and properly normalize?

~~~
CardenB
I'm saying that trackers expect constant growth (probably because young people
use them mostly). What happens when an older person, around 50+, uses it? Most
people at that age are on a physical decline. It's just like the article,
where you could be watching your body deteriorate through statistics and
bioinformatics.

Not exactly motivational.

